# 9.9 or 15 Evinrude



## Alumacraft (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 2003 12' flat bottom lund, I'm wanting to sell my 6 hp johnson and get a 9.9 or a 15 hp, but my boat is only rated for a 10. I really want the 15 because of the power :twisted: , and then I'll just throw some 9.9 decals on it. [-X [-X [-X both 9.9 and 15 hp evinrudes weigh about the same and they look about the same, who's going to tell? will a DNR check the serial #'s on the 15 hp? (will he know how to read the serial #?)

my 6 hp. barely gets me on plane, I'm 140 lbs.

what kind of speed would I get on a 15 vs the 9.9. (a third more power)

here is a picture of my boat and 6 hp jonny










here is a pic of a 9.9 and a 15 (there identical)









R the 9.9 and 15 identical weight and size(appearance)?



And finally should I go ahead with the 15 or 9.9 and why?


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 12, 2010)

the 9.9 and 15 R just examples of them, I'm not looking at buying those exact motors in the pic


----------



## po1 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was out fishing Evergreen Lake in central Illinois 2 weekends ago, which is a 10hp lake and for the first time in 10 years they actually checked the model number on my evinrude 9.9. They seem to know what they were looking at. This a county run lake so I'm willing to bet it just depends on if DNR where you live care about enforcing the hp limit. Something to keep in mind with money from the states being cut back this the first time in over 10 years that I've even had anyone ask to see my license or even check one of my motors. The 9.9 stickers would only fool them till they looked at the model number. Then your at their mercy. I used a older 9.9 on a 12 jon years ago and it had no problem planning the boat and I'm a big guy.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jul 12, 2010)

I've tested a 9.9 and a 15hp OMC on the same boat the same day. My boat is a 15' v-hull with decks and a trolling motor. The 9.9 pushed the boat about 17 mph and the 15 would push it close to 20 mph. However the 15hp would get it up to speed a lot faster and the pick up speed was quite a bit faster as well. The 9.9 would seem to struggle to maintain top speed when it would get slightly windy. 
The main difference between the 9.9/15 is the carburetor. You could buy a 9.9 outboard and then buy a 15hp carb ($100-$150 used on ebay) and nobody would ever know.
OMC motors are very easy to identify the HP by the sticker. I think Mercury and just about every other motor only has a serial # which makes it difficult to tell what it is and their 9.9/15 hp motors are probably identical with the exception of the carburetor or some other type of modification so you might get away with just a cowl sticker swap.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 12, 2010)

So if I get a 9.9 Evinrude I can have a marina throw on a 15 hp carberator and it will be the same as a 15. how much will it cost?


So the only difference between the 9.9 and the 15 is the carberator, and thats it?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2010)

a 15 on a 12' Jon would be scary quick.....fun too. Actually, the 9.9 is all you need on that boat. Have run those with old 5 1/2 Johnsons, 7 1/2 Johnsons, old 10hp Johnsons and tried an 18hp on one. Manageable if you are careful but not recommended. With the 15 you would have to purchase another prop as the production one would not have enough pitch for that application. Cool thing about 9.9hp OMCs are that they are cheaper than the 15, have the correct model and ser# data on the engine and you can simply purchase the exhaust tuner and carb and have a 15 later on if you like. Some model years only required the carb change (no, I don't remember what years) and even the ones that require both see some benefit from just the carb change.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jul 13, 2010)

Alumacraft said:


> So if I get a 9.9 Evinrude I can have a marina throw on a 15 hp carberator and it will be the same as a 15. how much will it cost?
> 
> 
> So the only difference between the 9.9 and the 15 is the carberator, and thats it?



The carb is the main thing and will get you close to 15hp. 
Buying a used carb and installing it yourself is simple. If you take it to a shop their going to charge you 1 hr labor ($80-$100 hr) but they will probably talk you into rebuilding the carb so you will probably get charged for 2 hrs labor plus a carb kit. Rebuilding the carb is simple and you can easily do yourself. Buy a repair manual and go to work. There is also videos on youtube that shows you how to rebuild a carb.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Depending on the year Johnson or Evinrude there is a little more than the crab.The reeds have a little shim in them & the exhaust was changed to a more tuned exhaust.If you just change the carb though you will notice a big difference.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 13, 2010)

9.9 should be enough power for a 12 foot jon. You should see if you can borrow a 9.9 somewhwere and give it a try.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 13, 2010)

my bro has a 9.9 so I know the power but Im still leaning towards the 15 and then slaping on some 9.9 decals :twisted:


----------



## chavist93 (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree with the others, a 9.9 will be plenty of motor for a 12" boat. Actually my Lowe 1236 looks idnetical to your Lund and my 9.9 Mercury 2 stroke is pretty darn fast on there.


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jul 14, 2010)

Alumacraft said:


> my bro has a 9.9 so I know the power but Im still leaning towards the 15 and then slaping on some 9.9 decals :twisted:



Out-doing your bro is enough reason to go for the 15hp OB. :twisted:. If you don't drive like a maniac, you'd be less likely to be checked by the DNR.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 14, 2010)

Alumacraft said:


> my bro has a 9.9 so I know the power but Im still leaning towards the 15 and then slaping on some 9.9 decals :twisted:




This =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know how that they can enforce those hp restrictions with any sense of accuracy or fairness.

Old motors were rated at the crank and new ones are rated at the prop. It's not an apple/apple comparison. There is normally a pretty big discrepancy in the hp numbers between the two.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm starting to look for a 15 hp Johnson/Evinrude on craigslist. I've seen them as low as $300 in the past.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 20, 2010)

HELP ASAP

looking at a 1984' 15 hp Evinrude

remember my boat is only rated for a 10. do u think I can I pull it off by putting 9.9 decals on it?

For all u motor guys what is the weight of a 15?

weight of a 9.9? 

Weight is about the same isn't it?


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 20, 2010)

can a 9.9 hood fit on a 15?

my bro has a 9.9, I may just switch if it fits


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 20, 2010)

OUTBOARD MECHANICS HELP!!!!! ASAP

are the 9.9 and the 15 hood the same?

can I put a 9.9 hood on a 15 motor?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes if there relatively the same year.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes the hoods are the same. Anything from mid 70's to 90's are pretty much the same until they changed the hood latch. I think I had a early 80's Evinrude that had a slightly different cowl shape but i'm pretty sure other cowls fit it since the shape was mainly a lower profile then the others.
Make sure the color schemes are correct or else that could throw up a red flag.
A 9.9 and 15 weigh exactly the same.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 21, 2010)

well I told the guy I would buy his 1984 15 hp Evinrude, but I told him I have to sell my 6 hp first. $360 sounds like a fair price for my 6 hp johnson, right? it runs and idles perfectly shifts flawlessly, clean in side and out. go to the 1st page and you can see it.

any estimated speeds for the 12 lund and a 15 hp? I'm only 140 lbs, too. :twisted: :twisted: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Whoopbass (Jul 21, 2010)

Put it on Craigslist and see if you get any interest at $360. I think you will get closer to $300 for it but you never know. 
If the 15 hp is priced fair don't be surprised if he sells it before you can get yours sold. 

Speed wise you should see anywhere from 20-25 mph.


----------

